# Dubai Boom Run Down



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

utterly INSANE. 

nice malec!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Malec change the render of AG Tower in JLT. You have the old render of Elaf Tower, that was replaced months ago. 

Also I think for the Grosvenor House you have only a crappy render, when we have alot of day and night pictures.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Done. Also changed falcon tower pic since it sucked.

Any more? There has to be loads more mistakes. Maybe better pics, etc...


----------



## philipz (Oct 16, 2005)

this thread keeps looking more beautiful every time i visit it.


----------

